# DIY Chum Churn ?



## dcdon (Jul 20, 2009)

Does anyone have any plans on making a chum device like the chum churn? I've never used one, but been beside boats using them and they seem like they would work well for certain applications.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/home-made-chum-churn-directions-117054/


----------



## dcdon (Jul 20, 2009)

Perfect. I figured it had been discussed. and thanks for the grace of not saying "do you know how to use the search button". ha ha. because I probably should have.


----------

